# Tamron lens repair part?!!!



## ognistik (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok... It happened that by accident I dropped my Tamron 28-80mm/3.5-5.6 ... terrible...

Just about an hour ago. It was attached to the camera so it got separated by the impact. Apparently there was nothing wrong, not with the camera (Nikon D70) or with the lens. But then I realized it is so easy for the lens to get separated from the camera. Actually, it's almost imposible to keep it on. 

I found the reason: when the lens flew away, the small (very small) "plastic guides" (on the lens) that allow the union between the camera and lens broke. 

So it's just a small part of the assembly part.

Does anyone knows where can I buy this online? I mean, just buy the part without having to send the lens by mail. 

It would be great if any of you can help, really....

thanks a lot


----------



## ognistik (Jun 8, 2007)

ok, now I've found that it's called the Lens Mount... which in this case is made of plastic... any idea?


----------



## cporten (Apr 6, 2011)

ognistik said:


> ok, now I've found that it's called the Lens Mount... which in this case is made of plastic... any idea?


seems like the same thing happened to mine,  there are places that will fix it but it costs $116.  if I could get the part, I would do it my self.  I can get a new lens for less than $80.  did you have any luck  on finding one?    thanks    chris   cporten@gmail.com


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 6, 2011)

06-08-*2007* 08:38 PM


----------



## cporten (Apr 6, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> 06-08-*2007* 08:38 PM


 
is this your way of saying that the original post is old?  i was hoping someone would pick up on the thread and help me out.


----------



## motomart (Apr 15, 2011)

Call Tamron at 631-858-8400, press 3 for parts and then leave your fax number and lens model to receive parts diagram. In 15 minutes you'll have parts list and Tamron parts order form. First class service from Tamron. Don't even think you can do that if your Sigma breraks. There is a bunch of morons over there at Sigma, they are hiding parts info and it's close to imposible to order a part. I will never buy another Sigma.


----------



## cporten (May 7, 2014)

cporten said:


> ognistik said:
> 
> 
> > ok, now I've found that it's called the Lens Mount... which in this case is made of plastic... any idea?
> ...



Here it is 2014 and I still want to fix this lens, though I have moved onto a Nikon digital.  Tamron returned the lens saying it has been discontinued and can not be repaired by them. I hate to throw stuff out because of a $15 part. I have scoured the internet for someone to repair or sell me the part. Any help would be great.  chris  cporten@gmail.com


----------



## Braineack (May 7, 2014)

Well you can go out and buy that lens for around $40...  Spending $15, or almost 40% of the value of the lens, to repair it seems odd.


----------



## cporten (May 7, 2014)

throwing away an otherwise good lens for a plastic part seems odd. the thought of a lens in the landfill because of a small part puts me on edge. I may have to get over that.


----------

